# Best All Around Duck Call



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

i know we did this awhile back, but can i get some feedback again? 
best all around duck call and why?


----------



## sodakhunter13 (Feb 2, 2007)

Zink Power Hen. Its a really soft ducky call but you can also let it ring.


----------



## universitywaterfowler (Jul 15, 2007)

HEAVEN ON EARTH-Echo cocabola timber, used it forever and its still pure duck, and loud enough to get to anything you dont need an mvp for. Yes i do carry an mvp in the field and anyone whos ever watched John, or big Jim win worlds knows this call can get mean on the low end. (yes ringing hail calls work in the field) Gotta go with the softer finisher call, and the echo is a user friendly call, DOESN'T STICK WHICH IS UNBELIEVABLE BECAUSE I BLOW THEM NON-STOP.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

The one you put in your hand and wiggle to death. 8) Did I mention it's a good conversation starter also?


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

bandman said:


> The one you put in your hand and wiggle to death. 8) Did I mention it's a good conversation starter also?


Hell yes. You can throw tic-ka tic-ka out the window. Get one of them shaker deals and you'll never have to worry about a sticky reed again in your life.


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

diver_sniper said:


> bandman said:
> 
> 
> > The one you put in your hand and wiggle to death. 8) Did I mention it's a good conversation starter also?
> ...


and it drives the women crazy!!!!! I still cant figure out why?


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

That is because women love one they can put in their hand and wiggle!


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

On a more serious note, I haven't shopped around for duck calls as much as I have goose, but my go to is my RNT short barrel. It's just a good all around call. I would say it's on the louder end of the scale, but if you just take it easy when they get close it's fine.


----------



## sodakhunter13 (Feb 2, 2007)

Ive blown the wood RNT and it was an amazing call. Sounded great, Im trying to stop myself from buying it but its not going to happen. That echo is also a sweet call. There are too damn many to choose from.


----------



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

All of the calls mentioned above are calls that I have used, and they are awesome. Buck Gardner has some "Poly/Wood" calls out for 35-40 bucks, they have the spit-tech insert. I really like the Poly/Wood Double Nasty. It's loud enough for most situations, but not too explosive so you don't blow the ducks out of the water.


----------



## striped1 (Aug 17, 2005)

anyone tried the new RNT Microhen?


----------



## universitywaterfowler (Jul 15, 2007)

nope and i wont, and the reason i pick the cocabola echo over the RNT is because you can get a wider variance of tones out of it. squeal, old deep rasp hen, young hen, loud, soft, a little of everything. Can't get all those sounds on my RNT wood. I find my daisy cutter hard to get tuned, its such a touchy call, sounds good but i don't settle for good i want perfect.


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

When it comes right down to it, they are still ducks though right? The only reason I have a duck call on my lanyard is for the rare occasion that they aren't coming to me on the "X". Nah, I duck call, for me the best duck calls I've blown are the RNT original and BGB which sucks cuz it is basically a Foiles call :lol: . But in all honesty I live in North Dakota so I don't get all hyped up about duck calling I just bought acrylic to complete my lanyard.


----------



## headshot (Oct 26, 2006)

I love the Echo xlt. I have no problem making the whole range of duck sounds with it.


----------



## universitywaterfowler (Jul 15, 2007)

Got one of those too and am going to buy another in cocabola. :beer:


----------



## Blue Plate (Jul 31, 2006)

Echo XLT best call out there right now.


----------



## brknwing (Dec 6, 2005)

ECHO....you dont need to spend 100 bucks on it either.


----------



## Smoke Em Boys (Jul 25, 2007)

I will echo ECHO. Wether you are sweet talking them into flooded corn or screaming at them over cut corn on the prarie, Echo calls get the job done.


----------



## FlashBoomSplash (Aug 26, 2005)

Primos Hardwood Wench I buy 3 or 4 calls a year and most of them never make the lanyard. The wench is old faithful for me.


----------



## justinsxc (Aug 13, 2006)

I also use a Primos Hardwood Wench... it's nice for close calls but I'm going to get a new call this year just to get them loud notes out there


----------



## MN Waterfowler (Jun 27, 2007)

I am going to be different here. I say Barnie Calef's NeckBreaker. You can get up High for those ringers and get back down to the greetings and feeders. And plus that thing rarely sticks!

Hunter


----------

